
Bessemer Snags a “Designer In Residence” From Mint.com - jkopelman
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/01/bessemer-jason-putorti-designer/
======
jack7890
Based on the TC description, there's a fundamental difference between what
he'll be doing and what an EIR does. An EIR primarily helps with deal sourcing
and evaluation. An EIR becomes a quasi-VC.

But it sounds like Bessemer is going to be a glorified service provider for
portfolio companies. What's next, and Accountant In Residence?

~~~
fizx
Or, perhaps he plays the Steve Jobs role--that ultimate arbiter of taste that
doesn't let anyone release anything that doesn't meet his sky-high standards.

That'd be interesting.

